# Main character gets her neck snapped.



## Annoying kid (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Tyrisalthan (Apr 5, 2020)

This was not what I expected.


----------



## BornForBurning (Apr 9, 2020)

do not want


----------



## Annoying kid (Apr 22, 2020)

Tyrisalthan said:


> This was not what I expected.



Expected a confrontational break didn't yah :sneakiness:


----------



## Justin Attas (Apr 30, 2020)

Well- does she make it!?


----------



## Annoying kid (Apr 30, 2020)

Justin Attas said:


> Well- does she make it!?



He's her chiropractor lol. \\/ Dealing with a weight lifting injury.


----------

